# Old  cyrillic text



## decebalus

Hello, I've recently found an old bell with an old Cyrillic text engraved on it and I'm curious about it's meaning.
Here are the pics:

Thx


----------



## ahvalj

This appears to be Russian. The first three photos contain_ «кого люблю того и...»/"whom I love I..."_, the next is unreadable.


----------



## decebalus

Thank you, that makes me even more curious


----------



## FairOaks

It's probably «Кого люблю, того и дарю», which is found on many а bell. A very loose translation would be: Give presents to the ones you love.


----------



## decebalus

КОГО ЛЮБЛЮ ТОГО И*(А оr Л)РЮ СЕИ КО ЛИ ТЪ*АЛбАЕ I think I've managed to discover almost all the letters in the text (*-this is a missing letter), if anyone has an Ideea about what it could be translated to please feel free to reply to this thread.
Thx


----------



## ahvalj

FairOaks said:


> It's probably «Кого люблю, того и дарю», which is found on many а bell. A very loose translation would be: Give presents to the ones you love.


I can agree, though this side is not only preserved worse but was made less carefully, plus it contains something else I cannot decipher.


----------



## decebalus

I forgot to mention, on the inside of the bell there are the letters KS on one side and AK on the other


----------



## FairOaks

СЕИ — probably СЕЙ, which means this (one)
КО — probably an abbreviation of КОЛКОЛЪ (колокол), which means "bell"
ЛИ ТЪ — ЛИТЪ = founded/cast
*АЛбАЕ — ВАЛДАЕ (prepositional/locative case) = (in) ВАЛДАЙ; Valday is a city in Russia.

Кого люблю, того и дарю. Сей ко(локол) литъ (в) Валдае.
Literally: Whomever I love, I give presents to. This bell is founded in Valday.


----------



## decebalus

Well, I think this means "case closed". Thank you very much for your help.


----------

